# Buy/Sell/Trade websites for tech



## JCTD (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey everybody. First, just wanted to say I've been reading the CB forums for years and have it to be a wonderful wealth of knowledge and advice. This is my first actual post, so I'm excited to finally dive in and start actively participating on the site as well.

I've been searching online for websites specific to the theater/entertainment industry that allow you to buy/sell/trade used equipment (primarily sound, lights, etc., but also set pieces, props, costumes as a bonus). I've come across a couple that SEEM legit (stagedealer.com and soundbroker.com), but I'm wondering if anyone out there has any to recommend. I have some equipment to get rid of, which is the primary reason I'm looking for such a site, but I've always wanted to see a solid website that links up people in this industry to buy/sell/trade used set pieces and props as well. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2019)

Collaborative Articles:Sources for Used Equipment

Control Booth's TOS (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/faq.php?faq=cb_rules#faq_cb_tos) does not permit Sales (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/faq.php?faq=cb_policies#faq_sales) or [URL='http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/faq.



www.controlbooth.com





Probably out of date; feel free to edit, update, comment.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 26, 2019)

For lighting and sound I start with

Soundbroker, Reverb, Solaris Network, UsedLighting

I haven't really seen any good sites for props, there are some facebook groups that yield props/scenery for rentals or sale but its hit or miss.


----------



## JCTD (Nov 26, 2019)

josh88 said:


> For lighting and sound I start with
> 
> Soundbroker, Reverb, Solaris Network, UsedLighting
> 
> I haven't really seen any good sites for props, there are some facebook groups that yield props/scenery for rentals or sale but its hit or miss.



Thanks! I’ll definitely check those out.


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 26, 2019)

I've tried eBay and Used Lighting. 

Used Lighting sold my console before eBay


----------



## ggooch (Dec 5, 2019)

If you are buying and not selling try revolutionlighting.us

Geoff


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Dec 12, 2019)

I know it's not anywhere near where you are located, but Chicago has a couple of Facebook groups (Chicago Green Theater Alliance, etc) where groups can post materials from strikes/storage clean-outs/etc, costumes, and equipment they are trying to off load. All in the interest of keeping still good materials out of the landfills. Your area may have something similar with a little digging. We also have A LOT of small theater groups all around the city and suburbs, so it makes this sort of network super useful.


----------



## Ezra Newman (Jan 11, 2020)

You might want to check out public surplus, it’s not theatre specific but it has a pretty good theatre section.


----------

